# Topics > Related topics > Automated planning and scheduling >  Nonlin hierarchical partial-order AI planning system

## Airicist

Austin Tate's Nonlin Planning System

----------


## Airicist

Nonlin Demonstrations

Published on Feb 12, 2013




> Demonstrations of the University of Edinburgh Nonlin AI Planner using Hierarchical Task Network (HTN) and Partial-Order Planning (POP) methods.

----------

